# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  What to say to MD if I'm interested in HGH perscription?

## porter321

trying to delete this thread

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> trying to delete this thread


Only admin can delete thread. Go do problems with board and post link to this thread.

----------

